# Fish Finder



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey-

I have a Humminbird 565 Fishfinder....It is brand new and I am jsut going to hook it up this weekend....I was wondering if I can get a used screen and is there some way to connect the two screens? So that I can run 2 screens off of one transducer?

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## Don H (Mar 15, 2007)

Humminbird sells a switch ($70) that you can use to hook up two fishfinders to one transducer. You would also need two cables to run from each depthfinder to the switch ($20 each). Of course, both dephfinders woud have to use the same frequency as the transducer. If you think you might ever have a need for the depthfinder to be portable, like taking it on a portage, you could buy the portable conversion pack($65) and splice a connector into the pack's power cable so you can run the depthfinder off the boat's battery. That way you could move the depthfinder around the boat. You will still need an extension cable for the transducer so you have an easy way to disconnect the pack from the transducer so you can take the pack with you for safe keeping and leave the transducer on the boat most of the time. That's how I'm going to do it 
BTW The portable conversion pack also makes a nice carrying case for the depthfinder.

Don H


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Don-

Thanks for your help that was with alot of detail. I guess for rite now I am jsut going to use one, but if i ever decide to do it i will have your instructions!!

-Shootnmiss09


----------

